# Hobbytown USA Grand Blanc Indoor Racing



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

Racing on RCP track -

Oval for all of February - now racing on Saturday nights starts at 6:30

Track set-up and practice around 5:00

$10 first class and $3 for each additional

Run what you brung we typically find a class for most to run
Classes typically include some of the following depending on attendance

M18
Recoil
18th trucks - M18T, RC18T, RC18MT etc
2WD latemodel
mini-slider
mini-Z
Micro-T
1/16 Slash/Revo

12821 S Saginaw St
Grand Blanc, MI 48439
(810) 695-9088


----------



## fastmax (May 6, 2007)

Lots of good times and good racing at HTU Grand Blanc. I have some pics I will post asap. Come on up to the track and do some racing fellas.


----------



## fastmax (May 6, 2007)

Here are a few pics.


----------



## fastmax (May 6, 2007)

Few more pics.


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

bring your own table and chairs

any skill level welcome - just come have some fun


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

will be running the biggest RCP oval we have ever had


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

We will nnow be racing on Saturdays in an effort to work with the mall and tenants

will post pics from last night


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

This years oval is huge with new perimeter barriers


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

better pic of the oval


----------

